# You are a "TPF Junkie" .. and you .. and you .. you too Sharon .. yup even Snerd



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2014)

okay.
I just saw that Bitter Jeweler had nearly 13,000 posts and had the moniker of a TPF Junkie.
Whereas I have only 3,000 posts and have the same monkey.  I mean moniker.

Is there any life after  TPF Junkie status, or are we forever stuck in this bland, lifeless moniker?

Except for Snerd .. he only has 1,266 posts and he's a "Whole Universe Junkie" for some reason :scratch:


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

If I have it right, if you are a supporting member, you can make up your own moniker. Otherwise yes, I believe we are stuck in Junkie limbo.


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

Hee hee..................... Lenny is correct.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't been a junkie in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 23, 2014)

If you pays your money, you're a "supporting member".  If you don't, you're a "junkie".  Hmmmm...  One could read something into that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

pgriz said:


> If you pays your money, you're a "supporting member".  If you don't, you're a "junkie".  Hmmmm...  One could read something into that.


Either way, we are the product - sold to the advertisers.  You know what they say - if you don't pay for it, you are the product.  Except, now they found a way to make you pay for the privilege of being sold as a product.  The content you produce is the product being sold.

I'm just trying to not really care about any of that...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2014)

I am "Mr. Rain Cloud". One of the moderators or administrators changed my profile to that descriptor without my permission on July 2. I got a PM a few days later, asking me how to make the change. I told the questioner that I had no idea how to edit that part of one's profile.


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

Settings, Edit Profile, second section down.


----------



## runnah (Jul 23, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Either way, we are the product - sold to the advertisers.  You know what they say - if you don't pay for it, you are the product.  Except, now they found a way to make you pay for the privilege of being sold as a product.  The content you produce is the product being sold.  I'm just trying to not really care about any of that...



 Don't be so cynical! Ever since I have joined I have gained so much. I also feel better having contributed to making this a better place. I also lost ten pounds, reduced my debt and my erections have never been better!  

Join today!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2014)

runnah said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, we are the product - sold to the advertisers.  You know what they say - if you don't pay for it, you are the product.  Except, now they found a way to make you pay for the privilege of being sold as a product.  The content you produce is the product being sold.  I'm just trying to not really care about any of that...
> ...



Dude--you forgot to mention that your urine stream is frothier and has higher volume too, since that prostate issue got cleared up by the TPF homeopathic physician crew's advice!!


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

runnah said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, we are the product - sold to the advertisers.  You know what they say - if you don't pay for it, you are the product.  Except, now they found a way to make you pay for the privilege of being sold as a product.  The content you produce is the product being sold.  I'm just trying to not really care about any of that...
> ...



You DO know the revolution will not be televised, though, right?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2014)

Boy you guys just ruined my TPF Burrito dinner I was just about to chow down on ...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

It's becoming increasingly hard not to be a cynic these days.


----------



## runnah (Jul 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Dude--you forgot to mention that your urine stream is frothier and has higher volume too, since that prostate issue got cleared up by the TPF homeopathic physician crew's advice!!



That's true. You could balance a penny on the froth!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Boy you guys just ruined my TPF Burrito dinner I was just about to chow down on ...



Well, yeah.  All that cholesterol wasn't going to be good for you.  So we do what we have to do.  Just be happy you've got people watching your back, virtually at least.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2014)

I just wanna know where the bacon is.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> It's becoming increasingly hard not to be a cynic these days.



I know. 
This week I learned that Canon does NOT have an intervalometer nor multiple exposure on most of their cameras. What use are they without those features ?  It must be a correlated to the Wright Brother's first powered flight conspiracy.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I am "Mr. Rain Cloud". One of the moderators or administrators changed my profile to that descriptor without my permission on July 2. I got a PM a few days later, asking me how to make the change. I told the questioner that I had no idea how to edit that part of one's profile.
> 
> View attachment 80208



It was your anniversary present from the TPF gods


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I just wanna know where the bacon is.


Slathered with cheese and wrapped around a jalapeno.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I just wanna know where the bacon is.



Look for dead pig carcasses .. there's sure to be a grill around.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 23, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> It's becoming increasingly hard not to be a cynic these days.



Ah, why fight it.  That way, you're rarely disappointed.  However, you have the choice of being a bitter cynic, or a happy cynic.  Personally, I choose to be a good-natured skeptic - that's almost a cynic, but with the possibility of pleasant surprises.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna know where the bacon is.
> ...



No chocklit?


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna know where the bacon is.
> ...



Now THAT sounds delish!!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > It's becoming increasingly hard not to be a cynic these days.
> ...


You've been looking in the wrong decade...


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > It's becoming increasingly hard not to be a cynic these days.
> ...



I like to think that I'm also a good-natured skeptic on my good days. Other day the post-modern malaise just becomes too much and the rants come easily and steadily.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Chocolate is for pussies that can't take the heat.  LOL.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2014)

post modern mayonaise ??


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> post modern mayonaise ??



No, mayonnaise is simply the product of the malaise. Or the cause. I think. Probably both.


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

Only Miracle Whip here!!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lets not get too far ahead of ourselves...  Good mayo, like Dukes, is good.  It's the Helmans crap that we have to eradicate.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry, snerd, but Miracle Whip isn't winning any prizes either.  Dukes or Blue Plate - those are the one two that even qualify...


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

Dukes? Don't they only sell that in Hazard County?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2014)

It was huge in NC, but they have it in TX too.  It's the best.  Buy a jar and you'll never buy anything else again.


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

I've never even heard of it. I don't think they sell it in the northeast. We have Hellman's and Kraft and some other 'health' brands, like Smart-something-or-other. I haven't bought mayonnaise in years anyway. I've replaced it with strained yogurt. Every once in a while I "splurge" on a deli tuna salad sandwich, but otherwise, I don't really eat mayonnaise at all anymore.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

limr said:


> Dukes? Don't they only sell that in Hazard County?



Where can you buy a Duke again ?


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/0f/Daisy_Dukes.jpg


----------



## Overread (Jul 24, 2014)

We did consider adding a few more levels, but since we gave that  task to our resident mod-bunny we wound up with Jedi and Sith and the odd carrot and felt that it wasn't quite what we were hoping for for a photography site  


Thus the only ways to lose junkie status are;

1) Be Blessed by the Admin to a new title

2) Subscribe and change it yourself

3) Anger one of the admin so much they nuke most of your posts from the site thus setting you down several levels (we've not had anyone do this yet - though in theory its possible).


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm a supporting member. I'm also a "TPF Junkie" because every time I think about changing my status line, I can't think of anything quite clever enough to warrant making the effort. But maybe I'll decide now to change it anyway, just because I can.

 OR... maybe I'll post a contest thread and let you all come up with clever status lines FOR me...
...
...
[coffee kicks in]...
...oh, never mind. BAD idea, that.  :lmao:


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I'm a supporting member. I'm also a "TPF Junkie" because every time I think about changing my status line, I can't think of anything quite clever enough to warrant making the effort. But maybe I'll decide now to change it anyway, just because I can.
> 
> OR... maybe I'll post a contest thread and let you all come up with clever status lines FOR me...
> ...
> ...




CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!     CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!    CONTEST !!   CONTEST !!   

:thumbsup:


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

Overread said:


> We did consider adding a few more levels, but since we gave that  task to our resident mod-bunny we wound up with Jedi and Sith and the odd carrot and felt that it wasn't quite what we were hoping for for a photography site
> 
> 
> Thus the only ways to lose junkie status are;
> ...



Doesn't #3 essentially gets you banned from TPF ??


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

Overread said:


> We did consider adding a few more levels, but since we gave that  task to our resident mod-bunny we wound up with Jedi and Sith and the odd carrot and felt that it wasn't quite what we were hoping for for a photography site



What did you expect from a Jedi-Bunny ??


----------



## Designer (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder.

I updated my profile.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

BTW, as a paying member don't you get access to some other sections of the forum that is OFF LIMITS ??


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> BTW, as a paying member don't you get access to some other sections of the forum that is OFF LIMITS ??



Yes.  It's called the _Subscribers' Forum_.  We talk about you all the time there.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, as a paying member don't you get access to some other sections of the forum that is OFF LIMITS ??
> ...



:banghead:


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 24, 2014)

Interestingly, I am a supporting member and tried to update my description and settings don't update for that field.


----------



## Overread (Jul 24, 2014)

Odd it should - might be a case where you need to file a report in the feedback section as it should change.


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Interestingly, I am a supporting member and tried to update my description and settings don't update for that field.



Hmm, it should have taken, Lew.   After you typed in your title, there is another small window just below the title window that says "custom user title" and you have to select "User set" or something like that - or it won't hold it.   Did you see that part (it's not obvious that it has to be done)?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 24, 2014)

yes, I typed in a short phrase, added some other things and then clicked 'save changes'.

It seemed like some other edits did persist but I was so certain that it was a standard process that I didn't pay too much attention.

I will go back now and try every step again.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 24, 2014)

Now I see.
Glossing quickly I assumed that 'reset' meant rest to new title when it means - as it is printed there - to reset to default.
All fixed._
mea culpa_ not youa culpa


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Now I see.
> Glossing quickly I assumed that 'reset' meant rest to new title when it means - as it is printed there - to reset to default.
> All fixed._
> mea culpa_ not youa culpa



:thumbsup:


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2014)

:cheer:


----------



## pjaye (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm never going to make it to junkie   and yes, I can change mine, but I'm just not that creative.


----------



## snerd (Jul 24, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I'm never going to make it to junkie   and yes, I can change mine, but I'm just not that creative.



So what's wrong with "Not that creative...."


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I'm never going to make it to junkie   and yes, I can change mine, but I'm just not that creative.





Sounds like another contest.

Maybe we should do these on a weekly basis!


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

Hope you guys like my new moniker !!


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, as a paying member don't you get access to some other sections of the forum that is OFF LIMITS ??
> ...



Whar iz 'dis dar thread 'ya tawking 'bout now ?


----------



## snerd (Jul 24, 2014)

It's in the TPF Cafe section.


----------



## limr (Jul 24, 2014)

I dunno, I think I'm gonna have to pony up for a membership just so I can have my own contest. It'll have to wait until I start getting paid again, though


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2014)

So let's all mark our calendars.... Thursday evenings:  _Extreme Makeover, TPF Edition_.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 25, 2014)

I think I'm jealous because everyone has changed their moniker and I'm just not ready to be junkie for the rest of my TPF life... 

but... I'm not sure if I really am jealous because I'm not sure what I would say there...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 25, 2014)

I am no junkie,HaHa


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> So let's all mark our calendars.... Thursday evenings:  _Extreme Makeover, TPF Edition_.


Put me on the list
I can't think of a good moniker ... I need help !!
and jedi-bunny is already taken


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > So let's all mark our calendars.... Thursday evenings:  _Extreme Makeover, TPF Edition_.
> ...



Actually, I think you just DID come up with a good one. ;-)


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


:scratch:

The "for sale" bit ??   :lmao:


I was thinking of Josh66's line of thinking earlier in the thread --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ou-too-sharon-yup-even-snerd.html#post3283454


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Yep, I rather like that.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



It would be even funnier (is that a word?) if someone ponied up some money to put something in there   lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


How much is it to be a supporting member?


----------

